# Newcastle Utd Question



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

As its topical lets see if anyone knows the answer to this;

Who scored for Newcastle United in Europe and also played in goal for Manchester United in europe?

Being the generous guy that I am the winner gets an Audi pen


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Keith Gillespie?


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Nope, call yourself a Newcastle Fan? :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Having looked through the list of European goal scorers I have to say that I haven't a clue


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

I know this one but cannot remember, goes back to the eighties I think, was asked it at work 3 weeks ago


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

More recent than that - it was on TV. In fact both appearances were on TV.

If anyone gets it tonight then I'll chuck in an Aberdeen Audi keyring


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

UEFA Cup 99-00 CSKA Sofia (a) Won 2-0 Solano, Ketsbaia 
52 UEFA Cup 99-00 CSKA Sofia (h) Drew 2-2 Shearer, Robinson 
53 UEFA Cup 99-00 Zurich (a) Won 2-1 Maric, Shearer 
54 UEFA Cup 99-00 Zurich (h) Won 3-1 Maric, Ferguson, Speed 
55 UEFA Cup 99-00 AS Roma (a) Lost 0-1 
56 UEFA Cup 99-00 AS Roma (h) Drew 0-0 
57 Intertoto 01-02 Sporting Lokeren (a) Won 4-0 W.Quinn, Ameobi 2, LuaLua 
58 Intertoto 01-02 Sporting Lokeren (h) Won 1-0 Bellamy 
59 Intertoto 01-02 1860 Munich (a) Won 3-2 Solano 2, Hughes 
60 Intertoto 01-02 1860 Munich (h) Won 3-1 Speed, LuaLua, Solano 
61 Intertoto 01-02 Troyes (a) Drew 0-0 
62 Intertoto 01-02 Troyes (h) Drew 4-4 Solano, Ameobi, Speed, Elliott 
63 Champs Lg Q 02-03 Zeljeznicar (a) Won 1-0 Dyer

64 Champs Lg Q 02-03 Zeljeznicar (h) Won 4-0 Dyer, LuaLua, Viana, Shearer

65 Champs Lg 02-03 Dynamo Kiev (a) Lost 0-2

66 Champs Lg 02-03 Feyenoord (h) Lost 0-1

67 Champs Lg 02-03 Juventus (a) Lost 0-2

68 Champs Lg 02-03 Juventus (h) Won 1-0 Griffin

69 Champs Lg 02-03 Dynamo Kiev (h) Won 2-1 Speed, Shearer

70 Champs Lg 02-03 Feyenoord (a) Won 3-2 Bellamy 2, Viana

71 Champs Lg 02-03 Inter Milan (h) Lost 1-4 Solano

72 Champs Lg 02-03 Barcelona (a) Lost 1-3 Ameobi

73 Champs Lg 02-03 Bayer Leverkusen (a) Won 3-1 Ameobi 2, LuaLua 
74 Champs Lg 02-03 Bayer Leverkusen (h) Won 3-1 Shearer 3 
75 Champs Lg 02-03 Inter Milan (a) Drew 2-2 Shearer 2

76 Champs Lg 02-03 Barcelona (h) Lost 0-2

77 Champs Lg Q 03-04 Partizan Belgrade (a) Won 1-0 Solano

78 Champs Lg Q 03-04 Partizan Belgrade (h) Lost 0-1 (lost on pens)***

79 UEFA Cup 03-04 NAC Breda (h) Won 5-0 Bellamy 2, Bramble, Shearer, Ambrose

80 UEFA Cup 03-04 NAC Breda (a) Won 1-0 Robert

81 UEFA Cup 03-04 FC Basel (a) Won 3-2 Robert, Bramble, Ameobi

82 UEFA Cup 03-04 FC Basel (h) Won 1-0 og (Smiljanic)

83 UEFA Cup 03-04 Valerenga (a) Drew 1-1 Bellamy

84 UEFA Cup 03-04 Valerenga (h) Won 3-1 Shearer, Ameobi 2

85 UEFA Cup 03-04 Real Mallorca (h) Won 4-1
Bellamy, Shearer, Robert, Bramble

86 UEFA Cup 03-04 Real Mallorca (a) Won 3-0 Shearer 2, Bellamy

87 UEFA Cup 03-04 PSV Eindhoven (a) Drew 1-1 Jenas

88 UEFA Cup 03-04 PSV Eindhoven (h) Won 2-1 Shearer, Speed

89 UEFA Cup 03-04 Marseille (h) Drew 0-0

90 UEFA Cup 03-04 Marseille (a) Lost 0-2

91 UEFA Cup 04-05 Hapoel Bnei Sakhnin (h) Won 2-0 Kluivert 2

92 UEFA Cup 04-05 Hapoel Bnei Sakhnin (a) Won 5-1 Kluivert 2, Shearer 3(1pen)

93 UEFA Cup 04-05 Panionios (a) Won 1-0 Shearer(pen)

94 UEFA Cup 04-05 Dinamo Tbilisi (h) Won 2-0 Shearer, Bellamy

95 UEFA Cup 04-05 Sochaux (a) Won 4-0 Bowyer, Ameobi, Bellamy, Robert

96 UEFA Cup 04-05 Sporting Lisbon (h) Drew 1-1 Bellamy

97 UEFA Cup 04-05 Heerenveen (a) Won 2-1 Shearer, Bowyer

98 UEFA Cup 04-05 Heerenveen (h) Won 2-1 og (Breuer), Shearer

99 UEFA Cup 04-05 Olympiakos (a) Won 3-1 Shearer(pen), Robert, Kluivert

100 UEFA Cup 04-05 Olympiakos (h) Won 4-0 Dyer, Shearer 2, Bowyer

101 UEFA Cup 04-05 Sporting Lisbon (h) Won 1-0 Shearer

102 UEFA Cup 04-05 Sporting Lisbon (a) Lost 1-4 Dyer 
103 Intertoto Cup 05-06 FK ZTS Dubnica (a) Won 3-1 Chopra, og(Novak), Milner 
104 Intertoto Cup 05-06 FK ZTS Dubnica (h) Won 2-0 Shearer 2 
105 Intertoto Cup 05-06 Deportivo La Coruna (a) Lost 1-2 Bowyer 
106 Intertoto Cup 05-06 Deportivo La Coruna (h) Lost 1-2 Milner 
107 Intertoto Cup 06-07 Lillestrøm (h) Drew 1-1 Luque 
108 Intertoto Cup 06-07 Lillestrøm (a) Won 3-0 Ameobi 2, Emre 
109 UEFA Cup 06-07 FK Ventspils (a) Won 1-0 Bramble 
110 UEFA Cup 06-07 FK Ventspils (h) Drew 0-0 
111 UEFA Cup 06-07 Levadia Tallinn (a) Won 1-0 Sibierski 
112 UEFA Cup 06-07 Levadia Tallinn (h) Won 2-1 Martins 2 
113 UEFA Cup 06-07 Fenerbahce (h) Won 1-0 Sibierski 
114 UEFA Cup 06-07 Palermo (a) Won 1-0 Luque 
115 UEFA Cup 06-07 Celta Vigo (h) Won 2-1 Sibierski, Taylor 
116 UEFA Cup 06-07 Eintracht Frankfurt (a) Drew 0-0 
117 UEFA Cup 06-07 Zulte Waregem (a) Won 3-1 og(Dindeleux), Martins(pen), Sibierski 
118 UEFA Cup 06-07 Zulte Waregem (h) Won 1-0 Martins 
119 UEFA Cup 06-07 AZ Alkmaar (h) Won 4-2 og(Steinsson, Dyer, Martins2 
120 UEFA Cup 06-07 AZ Alkmaar (a) Lost 0-2 
Pick one of the above :lol: is the keyring in the post ?


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Still wrong, if the next post gets it right then there will be an Aberdeen Audi window sticker available. Thats right folks, the wheel of fortune is spinning and you can stop it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Pretty sure it was Andy Cole?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Anglo It. 92-93 Grimsby Town (a) Drew 2-2 Quinn, Kelly 
-- Anglo It. 92-93 Leicester City (h) Won 4-0 Quinn 2, Brock, Sheedy 
-- Anglo It. 92-93 Lucchese (a) Drew 1-1 Kristensen 
-- Anglo It. 92-93 Ascoli (h) Lost 0-1 
-- Anglo It. 92-93 Bari (a) Lost 0-3 
-- Anglo It. 92-93 Cesena (h) Drew 2-2 Peacock 2 
29 UEFA Cup 94-95 Antwerp (a) Won 5-0 Lee 3, Sellars, Watson 
30 UEFA Cup 94-95 Antwerp (h) Won 5-2 Cole 3, Lee, Beardsley 
31 UEFA Cup 94-95 Atletico Bilbao (h) Won 3-2 Fox, Beardsley, Cole 
32 UEFA Cup 94-95 Atletico Bilbao (a) Lost 0-1 
33 UEFA Cup 96-97 Halmstads (h) Won 4-0 Albert, Beardsley, Ferdinand, Tino 
34 UEFA Cup 96-97 Halmstads (a) Lost 1-2 Ferdinand 
35 UEFA Cup 96-97 Ferencvaros (a) Lost 2-3 Ferdinand, Shearer 
36 UEFA Cup 96-97 Ferencvaros (h) Won 4-0 Tino 2, Ferdinand, Ginola 
37 UEFA Cup 96-97 Metz (a) Drew 1-1 Beardsley 
38 UEFA Cup 96-97 Metz (h) Won 2-0 Tino 2 
39 UEFA Cup 96-97 AS Monaco (h) Lost 0-1 
40 UEFA Cup 96-97 AS Monaco (a) Lost 0-3 
41 Champs Lg Q 97-98 Croatia Zagreb (h) Won 2-1 Beresford 2 
42 Champs Lg Q 97-98 Croatia Zagreb (a) Drew 2-2 Tino, Ketsbaia 
43 Champs Lg 97-98 Barcelona (h) Won 3-2 Tino 3 
44 Champs Lg 97-98 Dynamo Kiev (a) Drew 2-2 Beresford, (Golovoko) 
45 Champs Lg 97-98 PSV (a) Lost 0-1 
46 Champs Lg 97-98 PSV (h) Lost 0-2 
47 Champs Lg 97-98 Barcelona (a) Lost 0-1 
48 Champs Lg 97-98 Dynamo Kiev (h) Won 2-0 Barnes, Pearce 
49 Cup WC 98-99 Partizan Belgrade (h) Won 2-1 Shearer, Dabizas


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

<Imagine Klaxons> Kev, thats incorrect. Andy, you are copying and pasting the history of NUFC [smiley=book2.gif] !!!

No sticker tonight folks but its all to play for with both an Audi pen and an Aberdeen Audi keyring up for grabs...

First to give up ends the game and the answer will be revealed [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Nicky Butt?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> Nicky Butt?


he hasn't scored in Europe according to my last two posts :wink:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Andy is correct - I now have clips of both. I'm sure you will have seen it before...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Bartez


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Nope


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

pavel sernechk

i know its spelt wrong


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Nope


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Stephen Hawking?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Wyn Davies?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ferdinand


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

No, no and no :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sod it I'm at work at 0645 I'm of to bed ,bet i can't sleep


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

peter beardsley


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

No 

Only click the two links below if you want to know the answer





 (this one has King Kev in)






:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

39 1996-97 AS Monaco (h) L 1-0 R4 L1 
38 1996-97 Metz (h) W 2-0 Asprilla (2) R3 L2 
37 1996-97 Metz (a) D 1-1 Beardsley R3 L1 
36 1996-97 Ferencvaros (h) W 4-0 Asprilla (2), Ferdinand, Ginola R2 L2 
35 1996-97 Ferencvaros (a) L 3-2 Ferdinand, Shearer R2 L1 
34 1996-97 Halmstads (a) L 2-1 Ferdinand R1 L2 
33 1996-97 Halmstads (h) W 4-0 Albert, Beardsley, Ferdinand, Asprilla R1 L1 
32 1994-95 Athletic Bilboa (a) L 1-0 we lost on away goals R2 L2 
31 1994-95 Athletico Bilboa (h) W 3-2 Fox, Beardsley, Cole R2 L1 
30 1994-95 Antwerp (h) W 5-2 Cole (3), Lee, Beardsley R1 L2 
29 1994-95 Antwerp (a) W 5-0 Lee (3), Sellars, Watson R1 L1 
28 1977-78 Bastia (h) L 3-1 Gowling R2 L2 
27 1977-78 Bastia (a) L 2-1 Cannell R2 L1 
26 1977-78 Bohemians (h) W 4-0 Gowling (2), Craig (2) R1 L2 
25 1977-78 Bohemians (a) D 0-0 R1 L1 
24 1970-71 Pecsi Dozsa (a) L 2-0 we lost on pens, Clark & McFaul converted R2 L2 
23 1970-71 Pecsi Dozsa (h) W 2-0 Davies (2) R2 L1 
22 1970-71 Inter Milan (h) W 2-0 Davies, Moncur R1 L2 
21 1970-71 Inter Milan (a) D 1-1 Davies R1 L1 
20 1969-70 RC Anderlecht (h) W 3-1 Dyson, Robson (2)
we lost on away goals R4 L2 
19 1969-70 RC Anderlecht (a) L 2-0 R4 L1 
18 1969-70 Southampton (a) D 1-1 Robson R3 L2 
17 1969-70 Southampton (h) D 0-0 R3 L1 
16 1969-70 Porto (h) W 1-0 Scott R2 L2 
15 1969-70 Porto (a) D 0-0 R2 L1 
14 1969-70 Dundee United (h) W 1-0 Dyson R1 L2 
13 1969-70 Dundee United (a) W 2-1 Davies (2) R1 L1 
12 1968-69 Ujpesti Dozsa (a) W 3-2 Arentoft, Foggon, Moncur F L2 
11 1968-69 Ujpesti Dozsa (h) W 3-0 Moncur (2), Scott F L1 
10 1968-69 Glasgow Rangers (h) W 2-0 Scott, Sinclair SF L2 
9 1968-69 Glasgow Rangers (a) D 0-0 SF L1 
8 1968-69 Vitoria Setubal (a) L 3-1 Davies QF L2 
7 1968-69 Vitoria Setubal (h) W 5-1 Davies, Foggon, Gibb, Robson (2) QF L1 
6 1968-69 Real Zaragoza (h) W 2-1 Gibb, Robson R3 L2 
5 1968-69 Real Zaragoza (a) L 3-2 Davies, Robson R3 L1 
4 1968-69 Sporting Lisbon (h) W 1-0 Robson R2 L2 
3 1968-69 Sporting Lisbon (a) D 1-1 Scott R2 L1 
2 1968-69 Feyenoord (a) L 2-0 R1 L2 
1 1968-69 Feyenoord (h) W 4-0 Davies, Gibb, Robson, Scott R1 L1

Contact | Write For Us | About Us | Advertise | Privacy | Newsnow | Copyright | Site Map | We Support | Top


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Nope, do you know Andy :wink: :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Mr Wallsendmag say's can you move it to the flame room before he replies


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

part 2

106 2005-06 Deportivo La Caruna (h) L 2-1 Milner SF L2 
105 2005-06 Deportivo La Caruna (a) L 2-1 Bowyer SF L1 
104 2005-06 FK ZTS Dubnica (h) W 2-0 Shearer (2) R2 L2 
103 2005-06 FK ZTS Dubnica (a) W 3-1 Chopra, N'Zogbia, Milner R1 L1 
102 2004-05 Sporting Lisbon (a) L 4-1 Kieron Dyer QF L2 
101 2004-05 Sporting Lisbon (h) W 1-0 Shearer QF L1 
100 2004-05 Olympiakos CFP (h) W 4-0 Dyer, Shearer (2), Bowyer R4 L2 
99 2004-05 Olympiakos CFP (a) W 3-1 Shearer (pen), Robert, Kluivert R4 L1 
98 2004-05 SC Heerenveen (h) W 2-1 Og, Shearer R3 L2 
97 2004-05 Sc Heerenveen (a) W 2-1 Shearer, Bowyer R3 L1 
96 2004-05 Sporting Lisbon (h) D 1-1 Bellamy GR D 
95 2004-05 Sochaux (a) W 4-0 Bowyer, Ameobi, Bellamy, Robert GR D 
94 2004-05 Dinamo Tbilisi (h) W 2-0 Shearer, Bellamy GR D 
93 2004-05 Panionios (a) W 1-0 Shearer (p) GR D 
92 2004-05 Hapoel Bnei Sakhnin (a) W 5-1 Kluivert (2), Shearer (3 1p) R1 L2 
91 2004-05 Hapoel Bnei Sakhnin (h) W 2-0 Kluivert (2) R1 L1 
90 2003-04 Olympique Marseille (a) L 2-0 SF L2 
89 2003-04 Olympique Marseille (h) D 0-0 SF L2 
88 2003-04 PSV Eindhoven (h) W 2-1 Shearer, Speed QF L2 
87 2003-04 PSV Eindhoven (a) D 1-1 Jenas QF L1 
86 2003-04 Real Mallorca (a) W 3-0 Shearer (2), Bellamy R4 L2 
85 2003-04 Real Mallorca (h) W 4-1 Bellamy, Shearer, Robert, Bramble R4 L1 
84 2003-04 Valerenga (h) W 3-1 Shearer, Ameobi (2) R3 L2 
83 2003-04 Valerenga (a) D 1-1 Bellamy R3 L1 
82 2003-04 FC Basel (h) W 1-0 Smiljanic (og) R2 L2 
81 2003-04 FC Basel (a) W 3-2 Robert, Bramble, Ameobi R2 L1 
80 2003-04 NAC Breda (a) W 1-0 Robert R1 L2 
79 2003-04 NAC Breda (h) W 5-0 Bellamy (2), Bramble, Shearer, Ambrose R1 L1 
78 2003-04 Partizan Belgrade (h) L 1-0 we lost 4-3 on pens, Ameobi, Jenas & Lua Lua converting QLF L2 
77 2003-04 Partizan Belgrade (a) W 1-0 Solano QLF L1 
76 2002-03 Barcelona (h) L 2-0 2 GR L2 
75 2002-03 Inter Milan (a) D 2-2 Shearer (2) 2 GR L2 
74 2002-03 Bayer Leverkusen (h) W 3-1 Shearer (3) 2 GR L2 
73 2002-03 Bayer Leverkusen (a) W 3-1 Ameobi (2), Lua Lua 2 GR L1 
72 2002-03 Barcelona (a) L 3-1 Ameobi 2 GR L1 
71 2002-03 Inter Milan (h) L 4-1 Solano 2 GR L1 
70 2002-03 Feyenoord (a) W 3-2 Viana, bellamy (2) 1 GR L2 
69 2002-03 Dynamo Kiev (h) W 2-1 Speed, Shearer 1 GR L2 
68 2002-03 Juventus (h) W 1-0 Griffin 1 GR L2 
67 2002-03 Juventus (a) L 2-0 1 GR L1 
66 2002-03 Feyenoord (h) L 1-0 1 GR L1 
65 2002-03 Dynamo Kiev (a) L 2-0 1 GR L1 
64 2002-03 Zeljeznicar (h) W 4-0 Dyer, Lua Lua, Viana, Shearer QLF L2 
63 2002-03 Zeljeznicar (a) W 1-0 Dyer QLF L1 
62 2001-02 Troyes (h) D 4-4 Solano, Ameobi, Speed, Elliott
we lost on away goals F L2 
61 2001-02 Troyes (a) D 0-0 F L1 
60 2001-02 1860 Munich (h) W 3-1 Speed, Lua Lua, Solano SF L2 
59 2001-02 1860 Munich (a) W 3-2 Solano (2), Hughes SF L1 
58 2001-02 Sporting Lokeren (h) W 1-0 Bellamy QF L2 
57 2001-02 Sporting Lokeren (a) W 4-0 Quinn, Ameobi (2), Lua Lua QF L1 
56 1999-00 AS Roma (h) D 0-0 R3 L2 
55 1999-00 AS Roma (a) L 1-0 R3 L1 
54 1999-00 FC Zurich (h) W 3-1 Maric, Ferguson, Speed R2 L2 
53 1999-00 FC Zuriich (a) W 2-1 Maric, Shearer R2 L1 
52 1999-00 CSKA Sofia (h) D 2-2 Shearer, Robinson R1 L2 
51 1999-00 CSKA Sofia (a) W 2-0 Solano, Kestbaia R1 L1 
50 1998-99 Partizan Belgrade (a) L 1-0 we lost on away goals R1 L2 
49 1998-99 Partizan Belgrade (h) W 2-1 Shearer, Dabizas R1 L1 
48 1997-98 Dynamo Kiev (h) W 2-0 Barnes, Pearce 1 GR L2 
47 1997-98 Barcelona (a) L 1-0 1 GR L2 
46 1997-98 PSV Eindhoven (h) L 2-0 1 GR L2 
45 1997-98 PSV Eindhoven (a) L 1-0 1 GR L1 
44 1997-98 Dynamo Kiev (a) D 2-2 Beresford, og 1 GR L1 
43 1997-98 Barcelona (h) W 3-2 Asprilla (3) 1 GR L1 
42 1997-98 Croatia Zagreb (a) D 2-2 Asprilla, Ketsbaia QLF L2 
41 1997-98 Croatia Zegreb (h) W 2-1 Beresford (2) GLF L1 
40 1996-97 AS Monaco (a) L 3-0 R4 L2

thats it all our european results :? :? :?


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Mrs Wallsendmag said:


> Mr Wallsendmag say's can you move it to the flame room before he replies


Hi Val, how are you?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Mrs Wallsendmag said:


> Mr Wallsendmag say's can you move it to the flame room before he replies


 :lol:



skiwhiz said:


> ...thats it all our european results :? :? :?


I'd give up and watch the clips


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

skiwhiz said:


> part 2
> 
> 106 2005-06 Deportivo La Caruna (h) L 2-1 Milner SF L2
> 105 2005-06 Deportivo La Caruna (a) L 2-1 Bowyer SF L1
> ...


Nope, one is missing. It was a sweet finish aswell...


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Wondermikie said:


> Mrs Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Wallsendmag say's can you move it to the flame room before he replies
> ...


Its a good one eh Mike?!!!! :lol: Just when Andy though the low point of his day had been and gone :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You ****** ******* ******** ******** ******* ******** ******* ******* ******* ****** ***** ****** ***** **** *****
:evil: :wink: 
ps Vals gone to bed she can't take any more


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyhow it was the FA cup :twisted:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> You ****** ******* ******** ******** ******* ******** ******* ******* ******* ****** ***** ****** ***** **** *****
> :evil: :wink:


 :lol: :wink:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Wondermikie said:


> Mrs Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Wallsendmag say's can you move it to the flame room before he replies
> ...


I did in the end but did not remember that as the aswer a couple of weeks ago, bummer [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## iangoddard (Nov 27, 2007)

Looking at the obvious - we are in europe so any game played between the two clubs could be classed as in europe. All said still not got the answer and refusing to look at the clips. Get the feeling it will either be so obvious or will think why did i bother.

Only beardsley and cole who played for both.

Stuff it - time to check the links.


----------



## iangoddard (Nov 27, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> You ****** ******* ******** ******** ******* ******** ******* ******* ******* ****** ***** ****** ***** **** *****
> :evil: :wink:


enough said


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Anyhow it was the FA cup :twisted:


I'll remember that next time :lol:

I'm not convinced that you would have got it right anyway - just would have got a few more pages of results from your bunch!

You've got to feel for the guy who only arrived yesterday - he must be wondering what the hell is going on :lol:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

iangoddard said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > You ****** ******* ******** ******** ******* ******** ******* ******* ******* ****** ***** ****** ***** **** *****
> ...


I guess you're thinking 'why did I bother' :lol:

Also Gillespie also played for both as has Nicky Butt  Never quite worked out what happened to Gillespie after the promise he showed when he played for us?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

RK07 said:


> You've got to feel for the guy who only arrived yesterday - he must be wondering what the hell is going on :lol:


They are not the only ones ,even NUFC.com has gone down now :x


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> RK07 said:
> 
> 
> > You've got to feel for the guy who only arrived yesterday - he must be wondering what the hell is going on :lol:
> ...


I noticed. To be fair to you guys, I am sincere in saying that NUFC have the most passionate suporters.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I still think Ashley has bought a mobile network,I must have used up a months worth of texts today.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> I still think Ashley has bought a mobile network,I must have used up a months worth of texts today.


I think you were meant to post your CV in :lol: :wink:


----------

